# My New Gar And Jade Goby.....



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Picked these up from Massive Aggression....


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

What kind of gar is that?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

frantzml1982 said:


> What kind of gar is that?


Florida


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

I know this has been mentioned before but I am going to say it again, why is your tank so freaking cloudy??


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Full tank shots please


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Dont know,when the lights are on the water is crystal clear,i take` all my photos with the lights off,water smudges on glass,biege paint on wall behind my tank,some brown algae on my glass i dont know i do water changes twice a week of 25 - 30%







now you have totally embarressed me!!! My Rhoms tank is pristine.



ksls said:


> I know this has been mentioned before but I am going to say it again, why is your tank so freaking cloudy??


Are you picking on me???









The only other thing i can think of is i have a real shitty camera and really dont know how to use it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree, your Rhom's tank looks clear but this tank never does. Not picking on you, just trying to figure out why your water is so cloudy. Can we see a fulltank shot?? We are all here to help one another and if I or another member can suggest something its all worth it


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Here are some pics of my tank,but they still seem to be a little dark...

Just may be the lighting??


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looking good







... hope you got an upgrade later on for that gar... looks about the width of the tank already


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

bob351 said:


> looking good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the person i got them from will happily take them back when my rhom is ready to go in the big tank


----------

